# Halloween Party Mash-Up Cd's..FREE!



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

So There are quite a few ghoulies lookin' for music that will light up the party. Check this link out 

http://www.monstermashups.co.uk/

They are free downloadable mash-up Halloween cds. Mash-up music is basically 2 or more songs mixed together to create a completely different song. This really is the party music to end all party musics ..it really has everything. Happy Haunting!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that link Mikie!


----------



## frugal ghoul (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah Awesome Stuff!! I've downloaded from them before. That is so cool of them to make that available free of charge!


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Pardon the dumb question but just asking if its legal to DL?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

They've been doing this since 2004. I'm guessing since they haven't gotten in trouble yet, things are probably on the up-and-up. 

And I will put in my 2-cents worth ... these are pretty fun CDs.


----------



## hallomony (Sep 21, 2011)

Check out http://bootiemashup.com/halloween/

Bootie is a huge mashup organization based out of San Francisco, and that is their 2 Halloween CDs from the past 2 years.


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

oh sweet i gotta check out bootie as well!

@ spooky-licious- Yes it's very legal since they are not using the entire track of an artist just little bits of it. ...tho if you plan on using tracks in a commercial establishment i would talk to the DJ who made the mash ups.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

AH perfect! Thanks so much for sharing Mikie! Appreciate it!


----------



## davidrael (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh, cool mash-up! - hadn't seen that before. 

To add my own free music to the mix, my band Zig Zag Birds have just released an original Halloween track from London... enjoy this!


----------

